# Eggnog recipes?



## bethzaring (Dec 23, 2015)

I have not paid any attention to eggnog before.  But I have a DH who loves (storebought) eggnog and last week while Christmas caroling at a local nursing home, I was served an incredible fresh eggnog.  I plan on serving it Christmas Day to my 5 guests and made a test batch a few days ago.  I used the recipe from Fannie Farmer Cookbook and the technique called to whip the heavy cream before folding it into the mixture.  The texture was a dense sludge and was better consumed with a spoon than drinking.  Since reviewing many recipes, I see they almost all call for the heavy cream to just be poured in and not whipped.  I am also considering starting the eggnog today so it can marinate until Christmas day. Do any of you have a favorite recipe to share?

Thanks.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 23, 2015)

When I was a kid, my breakfast most mornings was eggnog. Raw egg in a glass, add milk, sugar and cinnamon stir and drink. 

Now we just buy pasteurized eggnog from a local dairy. Tastes great with or without brandy.

Not sure it benefits from marinating.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 23, 2015)

This is a simple eggnog that can be made without cream. 

I add a shot of cognac or golden rum when I serve it.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f104/i-need-quick-easy-comfort-food-79827.html#post1145086

This year I'm making it with almond milk for the first time.


----------



## bethzaring (Dec 23, 2015)

Thanks Andy and B for the suggestions. I still plan on setting the yolks, milk, cream, vanilla and bourbon for a day to meld, but will do it tomorrow. The recipe cautioned not letting the whites sit for more than a day in the frig and I don't want to fool with freezing and thawing the whites.


B, I am interested in how it tastes when made with almond milk. Interesting that you make a nog when not feeling well. Dh really wants me to make this year round. It is rather tasty. Especially with bourbon and rum.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Dec 23, 2015)

+1 on the pasteurized store bought Egg Nog, but I have a twist!
Add some Baskin-Robbins Jamoma Ice Cream, let it melt into the punchbowl, 
and don't forget some Rum and Brandy, MMM!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Dec 23, 2015)

The unsweetened almond milk is just another attempt to reduce the carbs, I will let you know how it works.

I grew up with eggnog as a comfort food when we were sick.  It is a quick inexpensive way to get nourishment into someone who is not interested in eating.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 23, 2015)

Aunt Bea said:


> The unsweetened almond milk is just another attempt to reduce the carbs, I will let you know how it works.
> 
> *I grew up with eggnog as a comfort food when we were sick.  It is a quick inexpensive way to get nourishment into someone who is not interested in eating.*



I grew up the same way with the same simple recipe. Egg Nog you buy in the grocery is always too thick for my liking. I'm definitely going to use your idea for Almond Milk Bea.


----------



## CraigC (Dec 24, 2015)

Buy a gallon from store, empty half into another clean gallon, fill each with with amber or dark rum and enjoy! After all the eggnog is just a vehicle for the rum!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 24, 2015)

I like thick and creamy eggnog.  The store-bought versions are great in texture, but are far too sweet for my tastes.  I do love egg nog though.  Here's how I make mine.
ingredients:
3 cups whole milk
1 cup heavy cream
5 eggs
1 tsp. ground nutmeg
2 tsp. vanilla
1/2 cup sugar  
Combine the milk and cream in a sauce pan.  Bring to a boil, then reduce heat to a low simmer.  Separate the eggs.  Beat together the egg yolks with the sugar.  Add the ground nutmeg, and vanilla to the hot milk.  Ladle a half-cup of the scalded milk into the yolk/sugar mixture to temper it as you would pastry cream.  Slowly add this back into the quart of milk and gently whisk until the eggnog thickens.  You are basically making a nutmeg and vanilla flavored ice cream base.

Finally, beat the egg whites with a 1/4 cup of powdered sugar to form stiff peaks.  Fold this into the hot eggnog mixture. Whisk to make it ccreamy-smooth.

Remove the eggnog from the heat and pour through a fine-mesh sieve to remove any lumps.  Chill for several hours.

You can adjust the sweetness, and the vanilla and nutmeg flavors to you taste.

Seeeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 27, 2015)

I need to copy this. My wife loves eggnog, but since we started keeping kosher she has not had one. I'd score major points if I make some.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 28, 2015)

I'd never used the egg whites until I found and tried the recipe that I posted previously.  The result was a very tasty eggnog.  The texture was off, however, due to the added beaten egg white.  So, when it was cold, I put it into my blender.  It became so creamy smooth, with a wonderful eggy/vanilla/nutmeg flavor, sweetened to my taste with Stevia, with a luxurious viscosity that was like drinking cream.  I highly recommend this recipe.  It is very good, and sugar-free.  Of course you can make it with sugar too.  Hope your Christmas celebrations were wonderful.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

